# Drainage



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

I think I have a drainage issue in my lawn. My front yard is a little over 2k and eveytime it rains the water just sits & sips into the ground real slowly.
My backyard is a little over 5k and has a slight slope. I have the same issue as the front, but I'm always having algae on the ground.
I'm scheduled to have a core aeration before the month is out. Other than that, is there anything else I could do?


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

I might suggest photos or a simple layout. It's hard to think of a solution when you're not sure where the area is.

Speaking generally, you probably have a slope issue. Has it always done this or is it new?


----------

